# The Addams Family 2



## AsPika2219 (Jul 8, 2021)

The spooky family is back for second time!



Release date October 1, 2021 (USA).


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2021)

Ah, the family camper. Haven't seen it much since the 70s cartoon. I always loved that thing. 











A lot of people were put off by the previous film because the character design was closer to the original comics than the later incarnations (an awful lot of people knew the Addams Family only from the movies) but I guess it made enough money to warrant a sequel.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2021)

The character design was for the most part OK for me (doubt it will age well but no great objections). The story, the music choices, the humour, the tone... when it was not aggressively mediocre it was just bad.
That alone makes me hold no hope. Morbid curiosity saw me click play on that. Almost wish I hadn't.


I will also note many full episodes of the black and white TV show are up online these days

Had a great time with those.


----------

